# Recording conflits suggestion



## tallbob (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,

It would be nice if when selecting a show to be recorded that is being broadcast multiple times that TIVO would do a bit of pre-calculation and put a little visual hint somewhere that would tell me which instances of that show are in timeslots that have a free tuner to record them. That way I can pick a winner (if one is available) first time and not care what time I'm recording shows, which I believe is one of the key benefits of my *beloved* TIVO.

Bob


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

not exactly what you are suggesting, but you do know when you setup a recording lets say in season pass, that you can "view upcoming showings" of that show, and only checkmark the date/time of that program that you want recorded?

just incase you haven't found that spot..


----------



## VTHodge (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Bob would like to have TiVo look at the entries in the "Upcoming" list and screen it for conflicts. The episodes that do not have any conflicts could be highlighted in some way.


----------



## SEC55 (Oct 25, 2002)

I like his idea. If you schedule something and there's a conflict, the Tivo would tell you, "You already have a recording scheduled for this time, but this program is also on at [time] on [date]. Do you want to record it then?"

Something like that.


----------

